# 7900 sti lever known defect??



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

hi all, after buying all dura ace 7900 for my new frame set and having the LBS build it up, we discovered from shimano that there is a known defect for the rear D shifter. When shifting the lever one full stroke, the chain sometimes falls down to the next smallest cog on the cassette. Has anyone else encountered this with there 7900 setup? the bike still shifts well, however this is a pain when it happens.
Shimanos answer was that its a known defect and they have no solution. The pro riders use this same stuff, so I would imagine there is a way to solve this problem, I hope.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I've never heard of that.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds like a bs excuse fram a piss poor mechanic.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Wat? Your lbs is full of bs.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

hipo_p51 said:


> we discovered from shimano


LOLZ..."we discovered" means the mechanic told me.

Or did Shimano send you an email saying "Our shifter doesn't work"? I can't see that happening for obvious reasons.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks so far to some of the crowd.

So I have continued my search and found this.

http://www.cyclingforums.com/t/473700/dura-ace-7900-issues

This is whats happening to my 7900 drive train. BTW the bike is a SL4 Tarmac with internal cable routing.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

why not get ultegra/105, or SRAM or Campy?


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

After another ride and dealing with this 'known defect', i decided to try another LBS that sold specialized. The mechanic noticed a problem 5 seconds after my bike was clamped on the stand. He identified an incorrect ferrell installed in the chain stay. So if you are familiar with a SL4, the wrong ferrell will certainly cause friction problems when shifting the rear D.
Now the problem is completely gone and now I and super angry at this other LBS that LIED to me after spending a butt load of cash on my S-Works SL4. They gave me totally false info after they supposedly contacted shimano for help and ended up giving me some BS about a defective part shimano knowingly sells. WTF.
Anyways, thanks for the comments. Off to chew ass at a LBS.


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Let us know how it goes at LBS#1! Glad your problem got resolved.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

hipo_p51 said:


> Off to chew ass at a LBS.


Best to just let it go...you never know when you might need them to fix your bike in a hurry the night before a big ride.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

DaveT said:


> I've never heard of that.





tihsepa said:


> Sounds like a bs excuse fram a piss poor mechanic.





Fireform said:


> Wat? Your lbs is full of bs.





Cinelli 82220 said:


> LOLZ..."we discovered" means the mechanic told me.
> 
> Or did Shimano send you an email saying "Our shifter doesn't work"? I can't see that happening for obvious reasons.


Thanks to all of the crowd huh?


----------

